
Bringing ultra high-speed broadband to Stanford homes - peter123
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/10/bringing-ultra-high-speed-broadband-to.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29
======
allenp
I can't help but feel a little cheated. I understand why this was the right
decision for Google but for them to announce they are looking nationwide, for
people to send them emails pleading their case for their hometown and then to
see them say, "oh yeah Stanford gets it" - it feels like they made this
conclusion before even the initial announcement.

~~~
zck
This is something different:

>To be clear, this trial is completely separate from our community selection
process (<http://www.google.com/appserve/fiberrfi/>) for Google Fiber, which
is still ongoing.

The Stanford Project is a lot smaller (850 homes, compared to 50k - 500k
people in Google Fiber). They say it'll help Google Fiber:

>We’ll be able to take what we learn from this small deployment to help scale
our project more effectively and efficiently to much larger communities.

